# Rob Zombie!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My son Robbie's zombie makeup..Taken yesterday, I can't believe how good it came out!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

that rules!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's actually a vampire makup prosthetic, but it looked more Zombie-like to us. I did the makeup, because, well, I can!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

here's another one. He was very patient..It took almost an hour to do!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to his concert. Wow. Can I get his auotgraph?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty cool, dude. Didja get him a fake beard and wig to go with it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Pretty cool, dude. Didja get him a fake beard and wig to go with it?


 Thanks man!

Naaa..No wig, he wanted to be himself..dead. Weird, we can still tell who he is, and it is creepier! He does have a large supply of blood though which he will dowse himself liberally with.


----------

